# Syndrome is just another word for we don't know what to do



## AzBarb (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi, I'm Barb. My experience started nearly two years ago when after 2 rounds of antibiotics (Keflex followed by Augmentin) I ended up in the hospital with pancreatitis followed by a weird round of c diff (not a full on case, just a mild version. Yea don't want the whole experience, thanks.)

My post infectious IBS is of the alternating variety although the constipation tends to be brought on by taking some of the drugs for the many poop variety. A new doc in May decided that I might have SIBO and that Flagyl might help. She seemed so certain that I tried it...no help, no not really, made things worse for a solid month after the Flagyl. Weird thing is, stuff isn't so bad while I am on the antibiotic its a few days after (same thing on my hospital visits, it was after I stopped the drug)...then its cramps oh cramps so bad, very bad heartburn, gas, bloating, yea the whole menu. Pretty clear I am sensitive to antbiotics. Probiotics also have the same effect, I have tried Floraster, Culturelle, Align and my current timid attempts VSL3. I am sensitive to all drugs, rarely need a full dose to make things work- or to screw me up.

So now my other syndrome interstitial cystitis has been hanging around for the 3d week. Not normal for it to hang on, usually a week at most. But I bite the bullet, take macrobid for a week to not much effect. So on to uro tomorrow, likely gonna want another round of another antibiotic. And I am so scared to do that...it terrifies me. I usually show a bit of blood and cells in the dipstick but the culture nada.

And tonight already, yup, that grumbling is turning into cramps and too many visits to my least favorite room in the house. So tired on being intimate turns for so long with the bathroom. So stressed out about this. Just want to go back to normal.


----------



## lovepeopleusethings (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Barb,

Just wanted to say I understand. I think mine started (when I was very young) because of too many rounds of antibiotics--I had bronchitis and pneumonia a lot as a child. I also agree that the diagnosis is mostly bs, it's just "something's wrong and we don't knwo what it is but it's not Crohn's or UC and we're pretty sure you're not dying." Of course you are sensitive to antibiotics; they destroy your gut flora. I'm sorry you've been through so much. I think I have got my s*** under control for now; don't give up. You're right to question the doctors. Have you tried any alternative therapies or healers? Did you end up going on another rounds of antibiotics? I obviosly don't want to giv emedical advice, but that sounds like it won't be helpful. :/


----------



## Gregbbb (Nov 19, 2017)

Wow, Barb! My heart goes out to you! I completely sympathize with your plight! When going through the worst of it, there is this helpless, almost hopeless feeling that begins to envelop me. We are only diagnosed through a LACK of any known diagnosis, which leaves us to our own prognosis, which is not very helpful. I know how difficult it can be to just live a normal life with IBS! I would love to be your penpal and support you emotionally. Anytime you just need someone to talk to, you can call me. My email address is [email protected] and I will be happy to give you my phone number through email, if you EVER need a sympathetic ear or shoulder, I will be there (as long as I am not busy at work!) I know how difficult having a health issue with no cure, much less effective treatments that work universally for all sufferers, especially when it so interferes with a normal life! I have a great big heart and would so love to hear from you! I hope you feel better soon! Greg ☺


----------

